# My website



## tmanifold (Sep 2, 2002)

If you guys haven't checked out my site yet do so and let me know what you think

www.members.shaw.ca/tmanifold

It is strictly informational but let me know if I have expressed myself well and if you agree or disagree with me,


Tony


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 27, 2002)

1010 hits today not bad for completely word of mouth. Thanks guys. I hope to chime back in with the next 1000 soon.

Tony


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 27, 2002)

Tony,
  I liked the site . I not a grappler but I think you have expressed yourslef well.  
Oh, and Thanks for including MartialTalk.com in your links


Shadow


----------



## tmanifold (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks. It is not ment to be much of a grappling site although I have the Picture of me doing MMA. I am working on an about me page right know that will explain the Pics.

Tony


----------

